# Familiarity with the Original Pioneer ODR Stuff in SoCal?



## Jaydoggster (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Forum,
I'm in L.A. area, starting to plan for the installation of my old skool ODR unit into my VW Cabrio, just looking for people in the area who are familiar with the system that i can begin to talk to in order to find a good installer who will also fit the budget. This install has been a long time in the making, and it's so hard to find anyone who even knows the ODR setup.

Thanks!

<><


----------



## Jaydoggster (Jun 15, 2010)

Bump and...

Does the DEX-P99RS HU replace my ODR RS-D2 HU directly? (Is it fiber optic as well?)

Thanks!


----------



## BurntCircuits (Apr 22, 2007)

Jaydoggster said:


> Bump and...
> 
> Does the DEX-P99RS HU replace my ODR RS-D2 HU directly? (Is it fiber optic as well?)
> 
> Thanks!


The DEX-P99RS has the processor built into the deck with RCA outputs only.


----------

